# [Analysetool] Welche Datei wird geöffnet?



## Marcus Roffmann (3. Oktober 2002)

Hallo alle zusammen!

Mal kurze Zusammenfassung zu meinem Problem:
Ich habe ein Programm (inkl. Quellcode: BASIC) mit dem verschiedene Dateien geöffnet werden.
Da aus dem Quellcode nicht ersichtlich ist, welche Dateien das sind suche ich eine Analysetool das mir sagt, wann welche Datei geöffnet wird.

Wenn ihr so ein Tool kennt wäre es nett wenn ihr mir das sagen könntet wo ich das finde oder wie ich mir selbst eins programmieren kann.

MfG,
digi


----------



## krypta (3. November 2002)

filemon?

http://www.sysinternals.com/linux/utilities/filemon.shtml


----------

